# Petition to close Chris Discussion now it has seen its perfect thread



## Le Bateleur (Dec 11, 2014)

Today, the most perfect thread was posted in Discussion.

It epitomised everything we love about the board - it was about a gross, stupid thing Chris did; there were pictures; and the very first page featured a reaction image, a YouTube embed, and two people who just didn't understand what was happening.

Please let Discussion end on this happy note.


----------



## Ti-99/4A (Dec 11, 2014)

For the first time ever I have to disagree with you.  Given enough time Chris ALWAYS manages to top what ever was the stupidest, grossest thing he ever did.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Trombonista (Dec 11, 2014)

Where else can I point out that I'm Chris's sweetheart?


----------



## exball (Dec 11, 2014)

May as well close it. That piercing is going to kill him before Barb drops.


----------



## Shokew (Dec 14, 2014)

I've come to realize that there are better lolcows out there, IMHO... Maybe we should lay off this fool for now.

Too bad it feels like I'm in agreement with you NOW. This is because Chris will likely do something worse LATER. He always does (otherwise he wouldn't be OPL.....).


----------



## EI 903 (Dec 14, 2014)

What kind of loser even looks at Discussion?


----------



## KingofManga420 (Dec 14, 2014)

Hellblazer said:


> What kind of loser even looks at Discussion?


You do it for free. 

All hail discussion's Janitor.


----------



## Uzumaki (Dec 14, 2014)

You know the very second we do Chris is going to find a way to top tomgirl. Every time it seems like Chris is dried up for sure he rides a new wave of crazy directly into our hearts.


----------



## Ruin (Dec 15, 2014)

Keep it open until he drops his modeling portfolio


----------



## CWCissey (Dec 15, 2014)

Where else am I going to call Chris gay and get likes for it?


----------



## Sammy (Dec 15, 2014)

Bu-but if Chris Discussion closes, where then am I going to see content 3 days after its posted, comment on it, and get late ratings?

Also, if we stop talking about him, doesn't that mean in some small way, he wins? Although I wouldn't mind the results of a "Victory over Kiwi Farms" video to be posted, complete with reposting the same video with new sound effects and freshly recolored comic pages a little later.


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 16, 2014)

Let me jump in and put this another way. If Discussion closes then it will resume in the Lolcow subforum, and eventually it will become its own subforum, rendering the point of closing it in the first place moot.


----------



## Null (Dec 16, 2014)

I'm pretty sure OP is a joke ...


----------



## Mr. 0 (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah, it's a joke that Chris wears every day.


----------

